# Classic Paint On A New Model GTO



## GoldenGoat (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey what do Ya'll think about painting a new model GTO Tiger Gold or Midnight Green?

Paint is like art it is subjective.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If I would do a custom color, I'd go white, possibly with a pearl effect.


----------



## GoldenGoat (Mar 10, 2011)

I am considering 2 Classic GM colours( Pontiac Tiger Gold,Buick Seamist Green) and 1 Dodge colour(Light Kiwi Pearl).


----------

